# Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?



## INU.ID (27. August 2018)

*Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Servus.

Die Frage steht  ja schon im Titel:

Habt ihr einen kostenpflichtigen E-Mail-Account, wenn ja warum? Und was ist alles inklusive?

Oder nutzt ihr einen kostenlosen Service, wenn ja welchen, und warum genau diesen?

Danke schon mal.

PS:

Wer einen Mail-Account benutzt, der bei seinem Internetz-Zugang inkludiert ist, der wählt bitte ebenfalls "Kostenlos", und dann eben mit oder ohne Werbung (in der Regel wohl ohne Werbung).

Wer eine kostenpflichtige Domain primär wegen der Mail-Adresse hat (wie zb. auch Mail-Domains), der wählt bitte kostenpflichtig.

Wer eine kostenpflichtige Domain primär wegen (s)einer Webseite hat, und die Mail-Adresse nur als eine sekundäre Beigabe betrachtet, der wählt bitte kostenlos.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren E-Mail-Account?*

Hauptsächlich nutze ich seit Jahren meinen Account bei GMX.de. Warum den? Weil web.de den gleichen Mist kann, aber weniger Speicher zur Verfügung stellt (war zumindest früher so). Dank Smartphone gibt es auch noch nen Account bei Gmail...nutze ich aber nicht wirklich ^^
Und dienstliches läuft eh über den Firmenaccount...


----------



## Kuhprah (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren E-Mail-Account?*

Mir fehlt die Option dass der kostenpflichtig beim Internetzugang dabei ist... für den zahlt man, fürs Email seperat aber nicht? Was wähle ich dann?


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren E-Mail-Account?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Option dass der kostenpflichtig beim Internetzugang dabei ist... für den zahlt man, fürs Email seperat aber nicht? Was wähle ich dann?


Der im Internet-Zugang inkludierte Mail-Account wird ja nicht extra bezahlt, also ist er (für mich bzw. diese Umfrage) kostenlos. Zumal eigentlich jeder mit einem eigenen Internetzugang auch einen dazugehörenden Mail-Account hat (1&1, Telekom, Unitymedia, gibts überhaupt einen Internetzanschluß ohne inkludierten Mail-Account?).

Ich habe auch einen kostenlosen Mail-Account bei 1&1, nutze aber irgendwie schon ewig ein kostenpflichtiges Mail-Angebot von GMX, wo ich vor vielen Jahren auch meinen "kostenlosen" Handy-Tarif von bekommen habe (GMX Freephone, kostet 5€/Monat, bekomme aber wegen meinem GMX-ProMail Account - der mich 2,99€/Monat kostet - jeden Monat die 5€ gutgeschrieben).


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren E-Mail-Account?*

Ich habe zwei Adressen welche zu einer kostenpflichtigen Domain dazu gehören.
Hab mal kostenpflichtig <3€ ausgewählt da der Anteil nicht eindeutig aber auf jeden Fall niedrig ist.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren E-Mail-Account?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Adressen welche zu einer kostenpflichtigen Domain dazu gehören. Hab mal kostenpflichtig <3€ ausgewählt da der Anteil nicht eindeutig aber auf jeden Fall niedrig ist.


Hm, Domains, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Eigentlich, wenn man die Domain primär wegen der Mail-Adressen genommen hat (wie auch Mail-Domains), und man bezahlt dafür (also nicht im Internetz-Zugang inklusive), dann wäre es ein kostenpflichtiger Mail-Account. Hat man die Domain aber zb. primär wegen einer Webseite genommen, und der Mail-Account wäre so nur sekundäres Beiwerk, dann würde ich es einen kostenlosen Mail-Account nennen.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Ich hab irgendwann meine kostenlose Mail auf Premium umgestellt (~250ct pro Monat), weil sie mir 100 SMS pro Monat kostenlos bereitgestellt hat, die man weltweit versenden konnte. Mit meiner Handyflat hätte es dagegen was gekostet. Zudem wurde der Mail-Speicher ziemich aufgedreht (17,8GB), den ich aber nicht mal zu einem GB nutze, obwohl ich noch alle (wichtigen) Mails seit Kontoeröffnungen vor fast 2 Dekaden habe.


----------



## NatokWa (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Hab meine Hauptmail bei Web.de mit Clubmitgliedschaft (5€ Pro Monat) .

Warum ? Ich kann einen ganzen Haufen "unteradressen" anlegen die ich mit nem E-Mail Proggi auseinander filtern kann . IMAP ist kein Problem und dank Club-Beitrag unbegrenzte Größe für Dateianhänge und Cloud-Speicher .


----------



## taks (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Hab mein Webhosting hauptsächlich wegen der Email-Accounts.
Das Hosting ist mit 250GB Speicher und bis 50 Domains vielleicht ein bisschen gross, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ^^


----------



## VoodaGod (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Habe bisher nur gmail genutzt, sehe auch bisher für mich noch keinen grund etwas anderes zu nutzen


----------



## Falk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Benutze für meine Haupt-Adresse das kostenpflichtige Gsuite-Angebot "Business" für 8€/Monat.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> IMAP ist kein Problem...


Das geht bei GMX und Web.de, entgegen der Werbung, schon seit Jahren auch mit den Freeaccounts. Aber psst, nicht dass das deren Admin noch mitbekommt  .


----------



## P2063 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

gmail>*


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. August 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Posteo aus Datenschutzgründen und "mit ohne Werbung".


----------



## Caduzzz (1. September 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Mailbox.org, das kleinste Paket für 1€ m Monat. Seit 3 Jahren schon; 3 email Adressen 2gb Speicherplatz, Officesuite (die ich allerdings viel zu wenig nutze), keine Werbung - bin seit 3 Jahren absolut Spamfrei! 

Warum? Meine alte Adresse bei GMX.de wurde permanent mit Spam voll gemüllt, "dank" einiger Leute die meine Adresse in irgendwelchen Adressbüchern/"synchronisieren" hatten und deren Accounts dann bei Yahoo/Xing etc. gehackt wurden (bzw. sie waren nicht sehr umsichtig in Bezug auf ihre Datenweitergabe...). Schön war auch immer "10.724 Einloggversuche seit dem letzten Login"...vor 3 Stunden?  So oft hat mein Händi bestimmt nicht versucht Mails abzurufen

Da hab' ich dann halt mal aufgeräumt und X Accounts gelöscht, teils sogar eh kaum bestehende Kontakte abgebrochen (aber von denen kamen auch die netten Spams )
Nach dem lächerlichen Verhalten, das GMX bei Löschung des Accounts an den Tag legte bin ich sehr, sehr froh bei Mailbox zu sein!
Und wenn es nicht Mailbox.org wäre, dann würde ich vermutlich woanders bereit sein monatlich einen kleinen Obolus entsprechend meiner Bedürfnisse zu zahlen.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Kostenlos mit Werbung


----------



## Hardwell (8. September 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

_Kostenpflichtig, weniger als 3€ pro Monat --> aus Datenschutzgründen_


----------



## Laudian (8. September 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Eigener Mailserver, von daher kostenpflichtig


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Gmail


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2018)

*AW: Bezahlt ihr für euren (privaten!) E-Mail-Account?*

Habe kostenlos Mails von meinem Internet Anbieter Vodafone und auch eine Googlemail Email Adresse.
Zusätzlich betreibe ich eine Webseite worüber ich auch Mails nutzen kann. Domain und Webspace sind aber kostenpflichtig.
Wobei die Email Adressen hier inkl. sind.


----------

